# Blood Dog Training Workshop



## jerry russell (Apr 28, 2015)

The deadline for sign-up at our blood dog training weekend is May 1, 2015.  The event will happen on May16-17 in Forsyth, GA.  There is a website that has a ton of information but due to forum rules I can't list it so PM me for the website info.
We have some of the best trackers in the state as presenters for this event. If you are even considering a blood dog in your future, this is the event you don't want to miss.


----------



## Heeler 4 (Apr 28, 2015)

This looks to be a fantastic workshop!! I will be bringing my 1 YO teckel. The information and help will be priceless for those of us that have a young dog and a lot of questions!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 29, 2015)

Im going, can't pay until Friday when I get paid!


----------



## Heeler 4 (May 20, 2015)

This was the best tracking seminar I have ever attended!!! Great people attending. Excellent presenters!! Simple, down to earth information followed by field experience!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## PA Hunter (Oct 30, 2015)

*Next bSeminar*

Jerry
When will the seminar be held?
Thanks


----------



## PA Hunter (Oct 30, 2015)

Sorry
I meant to say when will the NEXT seminar be held


----------



## rvick (Oct 30, 2015)

The United Blood Trackers will hold TrackFest around the first weekend in March. Nine miles west of Griffin, GA. See the U.B.T. website for details.


----------



## PA Hunter (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you, I will look into it and hopefully I will see you there


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes we will not hold a regular training seminar that conflicts with UBT's Trackfest.  I strongly encourage everyone with a dog or considering getting a dog to attend.   I am considering a one day event for advanced dogs AFTER  Trackfest if there would be any interest.  Something like running some challenging 20-40 hour lines.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't think UBT has updated their website with the 2016 Trackfest yet but they will soon.  Keep checking.


----------



## wildlands (Nov 1, 2015)

First weekend in March. Complete details will be coming out soon.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 9, 2015)

What all does this class involve? I have a 9 month old Lab that would love to get into this


----------



## wildlands (Nov 11, 2015)

Everything from selecting a dog to taking calls. I know some specifics will be laying practice tracks, line or leash handling for those wanting to work on leash. Comparing on and off leash working styles, benefits and drawbacks. In the past they have gone over the use of gps tracking collars. I hope we have the chance to do the hit site assessment. This is a cool thing to see just how much material is on the ground that you can not see. We put out some white sheets behind a deer that we hang up. When shot the sheet will show you what and how far back the material travels. I will have to get a road kill that week or a permit from DNR if I can. The local farmer has permits so might be able to get a deer from him, just gotta clear it with DNR. There will be a limited number of dogs allowed just due to time but will do evaluation, give pointers and do some testing. Keep an eye on the United Blood Trackers web site.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you sir


----------



## molly (Jan 12, 2016)

I you are thinking about training a dog to track wounded deer in Alabama and have not got deer liver, hides and feet you need to do so before the season is out in Feb.  I paid $25.00 dollars for a 5 gal. buck full of deer liver (12) and $5.00 per hides and .50 cent per foot, come summer if you don`t do it you will not have what you need to train your dog.

You can get a cheap freezer at Home depot for less than $200.00.

One other thing I`d like to add...don`t get two pups at one time to train....its takes a lot time working with two.  I have two plot pups 17 months and 21 months it would be a lot easier with one when training with and older trained dog...


----------



## Bradd (Jan 14, 2016)

*Info*

I would like the web information and also I am looking for redbone puppies for my little boy. Thanks


----------



## wildlands (Jan 15, 2016)

From their web site.


It is with great pleasure the United Blood trackers would like to announce Trackfest 2016.  The 3-day event will be held nine miles west of Griffin GA on March 5, 6, and 7th. 

This workshop is for both beginner and advanced dogs / handlers, as well as anyone interested in learning more about the use of tracking dogs for the recovery of wounded game.

This year we will have some new and exciting changes to the event.  The first two days will consist of classroom, demos, and lots of one-on-one training time with you and your dog to make the two of you more successful at finding wounded game.  On Monday, attendees will be able to test their dogs through the UBT testing system. 

Premium List for Trackfest 2016 can be downloaded at http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/2016trackfest-premium.pdf


----------



## feliciataylor (Jan 22, 2016)

Bradd said:


> I would like the web information and also I am looking for redbone puppies for my little boy. Thanks



Where are u located at and I was told my dog that im trying to rehome he seems to be a hunting dog my vet said seems to be about 6 months old and redbone coonhound I was trying to get 50.00 to recoop my cost of some of the shots I paid 81.00 for the shots had all but the 2nd distemperment and parvo shot I have disabilities and he is just too hyper for me and with me being disabled its hard for me to properly train him he was a stray I found took in got him weighing 50# now I have pics of him I have just had him heart worm tested that was negative and then had his rabies shot and have the tag and certificate for that and part one of distemperment and parvo shot has the heartworm prevention medication gave him the last tablet I had for the month n has one more dewormer pill thats due on the 28th of this month  we had named him rebel if ur interested u can call or text my bf phone to reach me just tell him ur looking for felicia its about rebel and that number is 9122865229


----------

